# Bondo - without sheet metal



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

i was looking at http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/02winlrb_bondo to see how they do it.
but they used sheetmetal and welded it to the frame then convered it with bondo.
so could i use fiberglass or something else instead of sheetmetal.?

and thats the last thread for me on bikes


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Well, When I got my frame, they had some wrapped stuff around it, I think that you mix into like a sheet of it, then wrap it around it and it get hard. They were tryin to get it hard enough to bondo, but I cut it all off, then welded. Find someone to weld it for you or something.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 24 2004, 08:19 AM
> *i was looking at http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/02winlrb_bondo to see how they do it.
> but they used sheetmetal and welded it to the frame then convered it with bondo.
> so could i use fiberglass or something else instead of sheetmetal.?
> ...


 Wassup Homie! Man I can weld your frame for you man just PM me with some info on what kinds Bondo design you got going on. Hit me back!


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i seen some bikes that had an all bondo tank. you can play them off but there heavy as hell. you can also do a fiberglass body on it


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

just use some metal shears and cut the metal, then use that JB WELD stuff. It chemically bonds the metal. I havent heard anything bad about that stuff.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Jan 24 2004, 09:07 AM
> *just use some metal shears and cut the metal, then use that JB WELD stuff. It chemically bonds the metal. I havent heard anything bad about that stuff.*


 or use pop-rivets and then bondo over the edges :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pop rivits do end up getting loose which leads to the bondo cracking. It happened to my friend. It messed up his paint job and murals... Trust me, DONT cut corners. Its worth it to get something welded on. One of my members used JB weld and so far so good. Try it on the tank. I dont think it wil work that good for anything in the back but :dunno: . You never know...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

pop rivets was just an idea...... its easier for me to figure out ways to do stuff right then it it trying to figure out ways to half-ass something. know what i mean  lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 24 2004, 04:06 PM
> *pop rivets was just an idea...... its easier for me to figure out ways to do stuff right then it it trying to figure out ways to half-ass something. know what i mean  lol*


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

You can always get a bottle of mapp gas and a brazing tip with some very thin lincoln brazing rod. Usually all sold at home depot for no more then 30 bucks. Braze away... Brazing is some pretty strong shit. U just gonna find a way to sand off all of the flux or it will chemically react with the bondo and fuck up.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 24 2004, 06:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (socios b.c. prez @ Jan 24 2004, 06:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jan 24 2004, 04:06 PM
> *pop rivets was just an idea......  its easier for me to figure out ways to do stuff right then it it trying to figure out ways to half-ass something.  know what i mean  lol*


[/b][/quote]
i tried pop rivets and the same shit happened  

i never used JB weld but havent heard complaints either


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

you can probably get a welder to at least tack it on for you for a 12 pack too


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

You can get one tiny shitty hobbie welder for around 200 at sears..... Not going to be a strong weld but for a bike it should work...

I have 2 lincoln welders, cost me around 1700 for one and 2100 for the other... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Screw it. Depends. I'm on a budget. I used masking tape to creat the shape leaving as much metal uncoverd as I could an dI put a helluva lot of bondo over top of that and it hasn't cracked or let me down yet. Just make sure it's touching metal so it'll stick and make sure it's ultra thick and you're good to go. And no I can't tell the weight difference in my bike before and after so it's not heavy. I had another frame welded but I couldn't get finished with it in time for Carl Casper Auto Show so I went with what I had and could afford. Been riding it on the street everyday and it holds damn good!


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

just a thought........it might be possible to solder it...i dont know though.... :dunno: ... or.... DUCK TAPE!!!.. man that shit holds the world together.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Patrick_@Jan 25 2004, 07:46 AM
> *just a thought........it might be possible to solder it...i dont know though.... :dunno: ... or.... DUCK TAPE!!!.. man that shit holds the world together.. lol*


 Don't solder that type stuff man! If anything just bondo over duct tape. Honestly it'll be the bondo holding rather than the tape. THe tape just serves as a platform until if cures and the the bondo holds it's own. You can take the tape out from the inside before you do the bottom if you'd like...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ive seen people make templetes out of cardboard,,and fiberglass over the cardboard and use the cardboard as the tank and mold it all in,,,and dont crack and is very lightweight,,and cant even tell the difference,,until u thump it or somthing,,,,but looks good


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

somebody said something right away about fiberglass weight so i didnt say anything but
i was gonna suggest making it out of diamond mesh wire and glassin over it......
i had to make a couple roll pans like that for trucks that they dont make roll pans for  

and actually it dont weigh shit either


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 25 2004, 07:56 AM
> *ive seen people make templetes out of cardboard,,and fiberglass over the cardboard and use the cardboard as the tank and mold it all in,,,and dont crack and is very lightweight,,and cant even tell the difference,,until u thump it or somthing,,,,but looks good*


 Just did the same thing on Chrome 327's bike but instead of Fiberglass I used this "Dyno de lite" stuff by bondo. I don't know what the difference is but I hate it. Can't tell if you've used enough hardenr or not cause it doesn't change colors. I like the old school light pink stuff.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jan 24 2004, 10:43 PM
> *I like the light pink stuff. *


 Ohhhh.... so do i....... so do i :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jan 25 2004, 08:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jan 25 2004, 08:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowridingmike_@Jan 24 2004, 10:43 PM
> *I like the light pink stuff. *


Ohhhh.... so do i....... so do i :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
Pervert. :twak:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jan 24 2004, 10:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Jan 24 2004, 10:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pervert. :twak:[/b][/quote]
Thank You :biggrin: 

and if it makes it any better..... i already messed around with 2 differant girls tonite within half hour in between


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

good for you man... lol... im askin this chic out on monday...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jan 25 2004, 09:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jan 25 2004, 09:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You :biggrin: 

and if it makes it any better..... i already messed around with 2 differant girls tonite within half hour in between







[/b][/quote]
That's not a pervert, that's a playa! :biggrin: 

I'm doing the best I've ever done as of now.. I'm a freshman going out with a cute bubble booty junior named Jessica. She had just broke up with her boy friend and Her friend's parents were getting divorced so all I did was listened to her problems, acted like I cared, and next thing I knew she told me her parents wouldn't be home till nine... It we had just got out of school... It was only 2:40... 






Sweet Daddy. Other than that I can't be like you, never been with 2 at the same time, too stupid, I'd get caught.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

lol, that reminds me...... last summer my 28 year old ass gets a call at 1am from this hott ass 19 year old and her 21 year old hott ass friend 

well, they told me they was on there way over.... they'd be here in half an hour.....

well, they get here and not even 15 minutes later i was in my room looking for a CD..... they both came in and sat on the bed and started making out with each other....... 

i was like :0 :0 :0 

they grabbed me and pulled me on the bed with them and all started kissing me and each other. next thing i knew they was taking each others clothes off along with mine as well.....

i'm sure you all know where this is all leading to right?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2003)

ya i think i know...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah i had a old club member use cardboard before it held up fine never cracked but if it where me i would weld it take it to likea iron shop they would probably only charge you at the most 20 buck for the metal and welding it


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Sometimes you have to do it but, You can get fiberglass resin & saturate fibercloth & stretch it out over the frame.....You will have to figure out how to hold it in place & wait for it to harden up ..... 

If you use extra hardener & your room temp is above 75 degrees -- it will harden up fast....... 

I have heard of using spandex cloth but, i never have .... 


I welded mine , used fiberglass cloth & resin, Long strand fiberglass filler & bondo ............ i want to ride mine without problems.... Im 240 pounds trying to ride a 20" bike..... :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You can buy an Adhesive weld at your automotive paint store as well.... Its works good -- we used it on my suburban door handles & tailights when we shaved them ... 
Or you can use cut of pieces of sheet metal & fiberglass cloth/resin..


*** Fiberglass is strong stuff -- I use it alot!!!!


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 25 2004, 12:07 AM
> *** Sometimes you have to do it but, You can get fiberglass resin & saturate fibercloth & stretch it out over the frame.....You will have to figure out how to hold it in place & wait for it to harden up .....*


 thats where the wire mesh i mentioned comes into play


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68+Jan 24 2004, 08:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wickeddragon68 @ Jan 24 2004, 08:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--the_cat_@Jan 24 2004, 08:19 AM
> *i was looking at http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/02winlrb_bondo to see how they do it.
> but they used sheetmetal and welded it to the frame then convered it with bondo.
> so could i use fiberglass or something else instead of sheetmetal.?
> ...


Wassup Homie! Man I can weld your frame for you man just PM me with some info on what kinds Bondo design you got going on. Hit me back! [/b][/quote]
you live in NY i live in NZ. . but if you wanna pay shipping..... :cheesy: which is maybe $100-$200
j/k  
thanks for the suggestions etc.. guys  so if i ever get a bike (hopfully soon) i'll probably just do the bondo (or fiberglass) over tape method. dont know how id do the rear skirts though cause id cut the seatpost out. then the frame would be weaker you know 

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:

when i get a job and start earning some money then ill be able to use these other ways youve mentioned. but until then ill keep this in mind for next time 



Last edited by the_cat at Jan 25 2004, 06:01 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 24 2004, 10:31 PM
> *lol, that reminds me...... last summer my 28 year old ass gets a call at 1am from this hott ass 19 year old and her 21 year old hott ass friend
> 
> well, they told me they was on there way over.... they'd be here in half an hour.....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 24 2004, 11:31 PM
> *lol, that reminds me...... last summer my 28 year old ass gets a call at 1am from this hott ass 19 year old and her 21 year old hott ass friend
> 
> well, they told me they was on there way over.... they'd be here in half an hour.....
> ...


 you guys went to denny's and had coffee :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 25 2004, 09:31 AM
> *lol, that reminds me...... last summer my 28 year old ass gets a call at 1am from this hott ass 19 year old and her 21 year old hott ass friend
> 
> well, they told me they was on there way over.... they'd be here in half an hour.....
> ...


 Lucky Bastard. Best I've ever done was Jessica 3 times back to back. That's aight though, I'm young, I got plenty more to come... lol




cat, yeah, I'd just bondo over tape cause that shit works very well or even fiberglass over tape but as soon as you get the money you could get another frame and try getting it welded up but I wouldn't knock out the unwelded frame. TOo much work to just knock out and replace with something that's doing the same thing. Peace!


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

can someone do a little How-to with the wire mesh, some guy that used to live down the street from me did that on his bike but i don't know how he did it. I would really appreciate it if someone took the time to do this.
thanks

Would it be as strong as using sheet metal? 



Last edited by G-body_Hopper at Jan 25 2004, 03:14 PM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Jan 25 2004, 04:11 PM
> *can someone do a little How-to with the wire mesh, some guy that used to live down the street from me did that on his bike but i don't know how he did it. I would really appreciate it if someone took the time to do this.
> thanks*


 you can get a sheet of it at home depot for a couple bux.
it's diamond mesh for stucco.

it's somewhat stiff yet flexible. that will allow for you to be able to bend and shape it and it will hold in place for you.

once you get your parts cut out and formed fet a gallon of fiberglass resin and some fiberglass cloth from pep boys, autozone, ect.

follow the directions on the packaging as far as mixing and applying it.
you will also need a paintbrush like for painting houses, a dish to mix in and some plastic bondo spreaders.

*DO NOT GET THIS ON YOUR SKIN EITHER OR YOU WILL BE IN SERIOUS PAIN!*


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Jan 25 2004, 04:11 PM
> *Would it be as strong as using sheet metal?*


 of course not. lol


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

cool thanks mad


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

no problem man uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 26 2004, 02:25 AM
> *DO NOT GET THIS ON YOUR SKIN EITHER OR YOU WILL BE IN SERIOUS PAIN!*


 I take it you learned the hard way too huh? lol I still have patches of skin on the hands missing...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike+Jan 25 2004, 08:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowridingmike @ Jan 25 2004, 08:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jan 26 2004, 02:25 AM
> *DO NOT GET THIS ON YOUR SKIN EITHER OR YOU WILL BE IN SERIOUS PAIN!*


I take it you learned the hard way too huh? lol I still have patches of skin on the hands missing...[/b][/quote]
yeah, i mess with resin all the time doing custom body work and sometimes shit just happens no matter how careful you are about it. :ugh: 

another bad thing with that shit is that if you put water on it that makes it set up rock hard instantly.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jan 26 2004, 06:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jan 26 2004, 06:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i mess with resin all the time doing custom body work and sometimes shit just happens no matter how careful you are about it. :ugh: 

another bad thing with that shit is that if you put water on it that makes it set up rock hard instantly.[/b][/quote]
I ended up taking finger nail clippers to my hands and got it all off. It'll be bout a week till my hand stops look ing freaky. I swear soap, water, or nothing would get the crap off! Oh well, do what ya gotta do! :0


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

when all else fails....... laquer thinner worx wonders


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 26 2004, 07:33 AM
> *when all else fails....... laquer thinner worx wonders *


 Ahh hell. Never thought to try that.. Now I feel like a dumbass.. BTW, I mean to ask, well, I'm making a thread for the question...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

........ im waiting.

lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 26 2004, 07:36 AM
> *........ im waiting.
> 
> lol*


 Look now. :uh: :biggrin: lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: i already posted up in it twice.... you look now :cheesy: lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 26 2004, 07:49 AM
> *:uh: i already posted up in it twice.... you look now :cheesy: lol*


 I already done posted on it. *YOU LOOK NOW!*


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Honestly if you cant afford it just make your cardboard templates instead of the metal... THen fiberglass over them with a paint brush or a putty knife. THen block sand it flat and everything. YOur bike will prolly weigh alot though when I did my bike frame a few years ago it musta been about 20-30 pounds no shit.. When it tapped the ground it made a thumping noise.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jan 25 2004, 09:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jan 25 2004, 09:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i mess with resin all the time doing custom body work and sometimes shit just happens no matter how careful you are about it. :ugh: 

another bad thing with that shit is that if you put water on it that makes it set up rock hard instantly.[/b][/quote]
 that happened to my homeboy i kinda used him like a lab rat to put that shit on my homies bike. its was emergency room after that he wore those covers for 2 weeks soaked in aloe


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> You can buy an Adhesive weld at your automotive paint store as well....
> 
> is that like glue?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Jan 26 2004, 02:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Jan 26 2004, 02:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that happened to my homeboy i kinda used him like a lab rat to put that shit on my homies bike. its was emergency room after that he wore those covers for 2 weeks soaked in aloe[/b][/quote]
i know man, it aint nothing nice :tears: 

bad thing is...... i dont listen to my own advice much. lol

pain is good though :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Jan 26 2004, 02:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Jan 26 2004, 02:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that happened to my homeboy i kinda used him like a lab rat to put that shit on my homies bike. its was emergency room after that he wore those covers for 2 weeks soaked in aloe[/b][/quote]
ok so go no where near the stuff


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Use this stuff just dont dip your hand in it.. If you do dip your hand in it *bein sarcastic* Get some laquer thinner or whatever and clean it off. Laquer thinner is good for cleaning up bondo, resins and everything like that off of tool. (If there not hardened) If you dont want to use metal. YOu should make cardboard templates to fit exactally how you want it. Then lightly gue or fiberglass the templates onto the bike so they stick. Then cut some sheets of fiberglass and put a couple of layers on your bike. Then sand it with some rough sandpaper like 40 grit(try and sand it somewhat smooth not perfect) Then apply a thin layer of bondo and blocksand till you get it the way you want it. Then I usually put a really thin layer of glazing putty over all of my body work to remove deep scratches and sand it with 320 grit (or around 320 grit) Then start priming and wetsanding.


----------



## knokbumpa14 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jan 25 2004, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jan 25 2004, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--G-body_Hopper_@Jan 25 2004, 04:11 PM
> *can someone do a little How-to with the wire mesh, some guy that used to live down the street from me did that on his bike but i don't know how he did it. I would really appreciate it if someone took the time to do this.
> thanks*


you can get a sheet of it at home depot for a couple bux.
it's diamond mesh for stucco.

it's somewhat stiff yet flexible. that will allow for you to be able to bend and shape it and it will hold in place for you.

once you get your parts cut out and formed fet a gallon of fiberglass resin and some fiberglass cloth from pep boys, autozone, ect.

follow the directions on the packaging as far as mixing and applying it.
you will also need a paintbrush like for painting houses, a dish to mix in and some plastic bondo spreaders.

*DO NOT GET THIS ON YOUR SKIN EITHER OR YOU WILL BE IN SERIOUS PAIN!*[/b][/quote]
oh shit the other day i got some resin on my fingers and forgot about it and went to take a piss and got sum on my dick, no joke, that shit hurt so bad :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

yo boys for when you get fiberglass on like your hands and shit just dilute some acitone, works great. also there is actually a cleaner just for like fiberglass, my work used to have it in stock but not anymore
"should have taken some well I had the chance"


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm taking welding in school right now so i could do it my homeboy welded his fram he did the front and the back and then cut out the seatpost and did angled squars and then cut out the bar under the tank and put more angled squars it looks dope and it's not that heavy i wish i had pictures :uh: 
dose any one know a web site were i can git a chep 20 inch fram? i want one so i can weld me a fram for my bike and git a grade while doing it :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 3 2004, 01:09 AM
> *I'm taking welding in school right now so i could do it my homeboy welded his fram he did the front and the back and then cut out the seatpost and did angled squars and then cut out the bar under the tank and put more angled squars it looks dope and it's not that heavy i wish i had pictures :uh:
> dose any one know a web site were i can git a chep 20 inch fram? i want one so i can weld me a fram for my bike and git a grade while doing it :biggrin:*


 make your own frame :biggrin:


----------

